
Internet Usage Surpasses Television Among Canadians - nreece
http://www.calgaryherald.com/Internet-usage-overtakes-watching-Report/2710837/story.html
======
dflock
As a recent immigrant to Canada form the UK, I am not surprised by this. I
have seen Canadian TV; I do not intend to do so again.

